
Jeff Bezos's Master Plan - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/press-releases/archive/2019/10/november-2019-issue-release/599809/
======
pmoriarty
Mods:

Could you please change this post's link to the original article:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/11/what-
je...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/11/what-jeff-bezos-
wants/598363/)

It's far better and more thorough than the very short summary I originally
linked to.

